
Gradio – Painting Generator (StyleGAN) - smusamashah
https://360.gradiohub.com/
======
coldcode
While it's fun to play with, and at least makes 1K images, the end result
seems hardly to match the 3 categories. I picked Monet/Portrait/Color Field
and got a nice open field. I think it's not that well trained.

~~~
aliabd
Yeah its a bit tough to match the inputs. I've found truncation has the
biggest effect, and in a certain range all paintings look pretty similar. Try
changing truncation to 1

------
1MachineElf
Reminds me of my friend's '09 senior HS project at the art school we went to.
She made a graphical Java app that would generate a random Mondrian design[0],
and it would also generate a random "artist statement" too. That last part was
my absolute favorite, because the disillusioned student I was felt like a lot
of the "artist statement" assignments were just BS.

[0] [https://www.wikiart.org/en/piet-mondrian/all-
works#!#filterN...](https://www.wikiart.org/en/piet-mondrian/all-
works#!#filterName:Style_neoplasticism,resultType:masonry)

------
aliabd
Hey I made this! Thanks for sharing OP! To be clear I only wrapped an
interface around the model using Gradio[1], I used Peter Baylies fork[2] of
NVIDIA's StyleGAN2[3]. EDIT: If you're not seeing paintings change try setting
truncation to 1.

[1]: [https://github.com/gradio-app/gradio](https://github.com/gradio-
app/gradio) [2]:
[https://github.com/pbaylies/stylegan2](https://github.com/pbaylies/stylegan2)
[3]:
[https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan2](https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan2)

~~~
ianhorn
Nice work! It's fun to play with. How do you make it reasonably performant
without a backend that costs much? I've thought it'd be fun to do stuff like
this, but I wouldn't want to have server costs that exceed the price of a
netflix subscription, so never really publically share the fun things I build.
I'm assuming your backend is doing the heavy lifting here.

~~~
aliabd
Wish I had something better to say, but our setup is not that cheap. Here's
something though, if you're not expecting crazy traffic Gradio let's you
launch a shareable link (like the one you're seeing) from your laptop (or your
own hardware).

------
mcphage
There are a lot of options, but they all seem to lead to the same results.

~~~
aliabd
Try changing truncation to 1, that should've been the default and should fix
things :)

~~~
smusamashah
What does seed and scale really do? It feels like seed and scale are
connected. Set Artist=Unknown, Genre=Cityscape, Style=Abstract Expressionism,
Truncation=1, Scale=0. No matter what the seed value is, it keep generating a
portrait until scale is changed.

Edit: same settings, seed=75575, scale=4, trunc=1 it returns a face.

